# Advice - PCOS trying to conceive on day 16 cycle on Clomid no change



## stacey101 (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi Everyone

I am quite anxious i am on day 16 of cycle and no results.

I have taken 5 days of 50mg clomid and Provera and my follicles still showing baseline and no change in blood.

They want me to come in on Day 18 to see if any change but I am sceptical. Anyone have any results similar and then showed improvements on day 19 or 21?

Thanks


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi Stacey,

Sorry to hear you are anxious about your clomid cycle. I know they like you to ovulate by 9days after your last pill. But if you don't, don't worry, they can increase your dose or try different drugs. I am actually clomid resistant (apparently a third of women are), so I'm now doing injectibles which instead of estrogen uses fsh to stimulate your ovaries. Some women also find Metformin useful to try with clomid. 

Annoyingly it's just a case of finding out what works with is PCOS ladies

X


----------



## stacey101 (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi Franny, how did you find out you were resistant? How long did it take the Drs to work it out? Thanks!


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi Stacey,

The first time I took clomid nothing happened early on, and then on my day 21 scan I had an 18mm follicle which I ovulated on day 25. The following cycle, my day 22 scan showed not much going on, so the cycle was cancelled and I took provera to bring on a period. The next cycle we increased my clomid dose and again nothing happened, so they decided that the first cycle was probably my natural cycle and not the clomid.

I tried clomid again a couple of years later, this time with Metformin, to see if it made a difference. I ovulated on day 20 - which I was really happy with - but my clinician felt this was too late, and that clomid wasn't working as well as it could. I was happy to move to injectables as I still felt I couldn't reliably ovulate on clomid. 

I think it also partially depends on your clinician. The first one seemed more relaxed about late ovulate than than the second. Ultimately I wanted a drug which made ovulation reliable, which clomid didn't give me. But like I said, don't feel like it is hopeless if it doesn't work - there are other drugs out there.

x


----------



## stacey101 (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks Franny for taking the time to write to me. Its really help ease the process. I go back in on Friday for more bloods...hoping i may still ovulate on day 19 and just have long cycles.


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm glad you are feeling less stressed. It really is trial and error, as what works for one person doesn't always work for others. I'm sure you will get there in the end. 

x


----------



## CloveC (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi Stacey101,

Not sure how much this will help but my clomid  cycles have always been managed by blood tests so I didn't have chance to check follicles, however my day 21 bloods showed whether or not I had ovulated. My first cycle wasn't a great ovulation but it got stronger as the months went on.  Maybe you will ovulate later this month or the next month on Clomid.

Wishing you lots of luck x


----------



## stacey101 (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi Clove

Thank you so much for your note. did you find you ovulated on day 21? did it get stronger as you increased medication?
I am being monitored by ultra sound and bloods.

thanks


----------



## CloveC (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi Stacey,

According to my consultant I always ovulated around day 14 when I was cycling properly (due to a Miscarriage things then went a bit haywire).  I knew I had ovulated because I would notice a temperature change at around day 16ish. The ovulation got stronger month after month from about a level of 17 to over 40 when I got pregnant within the space of four months. I was on the same dose throughout. Keeping my fingers crossed for your day 21 bloods

x


----------



## stacey101 (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi Clove

Thanks for the reply, sorry to hear about the miscarriage!

Day 18 today and still not major movement in bloods. i have to go back in on day 21 to have bloods and ultra sounds again to confirm that i definitely need a higher dose in medicine.

Feel frustrated as I wish they could just change the dose now as its clearly not working


----------



## MrsWils (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi Stacey 101,

Don't lose all hope. I had the strangest situation cycle one where CD 10 showed nothing, CD 16 there was one at 10, CD 20 it was 14 and then CD 22 it's was 24.5! They weren't hopeful ( and neither was I!) that it was going to grow anything substantial that cycle. anyway the gave me a trigger shot onCD22 to make me ovulate- ps so they thought! Bloods came back showing no ovultion. It really was such a tough month. 

The consultant then decided to do month two on the same dose which I thought was crazy ( and stupid and v frustrating!!) however cycle 2 on CD10 I was ovulating with a folly at 18.5mm. Safe to say it was a complete shock to me I was completely expecting to have a repeat of the month before. Just had my bloods back confirming ovulation and I'm now eagerly waiting to test- I'm currently 9dpo. 

It's so hard but sometimes you have to just try it and be guided by them- easier said than done I know! Xxxx


----------



## CloveC (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi Stacey101,

Thank you.

And keeping everything crossed for you MrsWills!

It is amazing what can change in a few days. I know it's hard, especially with the hormones from the Clomid making you feel and bit loopy (at least it is for me!). 

Xx


----------



## MrsWils (Jan 11, 2017)

Thank you Clove! 

Trying my best to hold out for testing.. 10dpo and counting!! 

Where are you on your journey now? Xxx


----------



## CloveC (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi Mrs Wills, I have everything crossed for you.

I am Day 3 on Clomid on my second round after the MC. Hoping for ovulation this month as last month was completely unsuccessful. Trying to get back into a good diet and exercise regime as fell off the wagon a bit after Christmas and the mc. Feeling better for it.

I hope this is the month for you xx


----------



## MrsWils (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi Clove, 

Sorry to hear about your miscarriage, that must have been very tough on you. 

Ah I hear you on the wasted cycle! My cycle one was exactly that too. How are you finding chlomid? 

Thank you. Been feeling very strange and haven't stopped cramping since ovulation but I've never been pregnant so I don't really know what symptoms are good signs! 

Xxx


----------



## CloveC (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi Mrs Wills,

Thank you it's been a really tough year so far but hoping things get better. It was my worst nightmare but these things make us stronger. I still want to carry on - for now anyway! 

I am finding the medication pretty much the same as it was in the four months I was on it last time. I find I get a bit hot on a night time and don't sleep as well on it. The main issue is the mood swings and tearfulness usually just before ovulation. My poor DH!  

Fingers crossed the cramping is implantation! I knew I was pregnant because my temperature went up and stayed up post ovulation, whereas it went back down in the other months. It was a bit of a spoiler really  

Xx


----------



## MrsWils (Jan 11, 2017)

Hello,

Yes I think it's anyone who's on this journeys worst nightmare. It concerns me and I haven't even come close to pregnancy yet. 

Ah okay, I've been suffering with the hot sweats too- my god they are immense!! Haha. 

I definitely want to try temping next cycle (although of course I'm secretly hoping that won't come!!). Did you have symptoms with your pregnancy before you got your bfp? TMI- i  also have got a "wet" feeling all the time and have a lot of cm. I don't know what my body "normally" does in the 2ww as I don't ovulate naturally! 

Xxxx


----------



## CloveC (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi Mrs Wils,

Hopefully you won't have to worry about temping. I liked it because it made me feel more in control of knowing what was going on with my body I think 

I can't remember about the cm other than I think I had a very light bleed for about a day instead of a period and towards end of 2ww felt a bit tired. That was about it really. It just seems so long ago. 

There are days where I just feel like I can't believe what happened, to have it taken away after a long wait just seems so unfair. I have found coming on here and talking about it helpful. I just hope I can get pregnant again and get my happy ending one day!

Xx


----------



## MrsWils (Jan 11, 2017)

Absolutely- I am sure you will! 

Well tested this morning at 11dpo and it was BFN 😫 Really don't know why I tested as I said to myself I was going to wait until 12/13dpo min🙄Clutching at straws but I went for a wee about 4am and then tested at 8 so would that actually be my first wee of the day?!

Anyway it's not over till af comes- or that's what I'm telling myself anyway!!    Xxx


----------



## CloveC (Oct 13, 2016)

Aw that's disappointing but it's too soon to test. Try again and in a couple of days. If it's not your month at least you are ovulating. I just remembered I struggled to test when I got my BFP  because I started needing a wee in the early hours so I tested on an evening. 

I feel your pain because when I was ovulating I didn't get periods properly (just light spotting) so at first I was convinced I was pregnant. I think most people get proper periods on Clomid though. It's not all over until that fat AF sings!

xx


----------



## stelmat (Feb 1, 2014)

I ovulated between CD17 and cd24 on my 7 clomid cycles, which my clinic were happy with.  Remember that day 21 bloods need to be done 8 days after ovulation, so not always on day 21, for an accurate result (so for me day 21 would have shown no ovulation on any of my cycles, when in actual fact I did ovulate on them all and I'm now 36 weeks pregnant).  Follicle tracking scans are the best way to tell if you are on the correct dose but if you can't get them I would try temping as I got lovely clear results this way.


----------

